# Help! Shocking Behavior From Dulcie!



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

How old is Dulcie? I'm asking because my old dog adored the dog park until she was almost four. Then suddenly she started getting, not aggressive, but more grouchy at the park. She never hurt another dog, but it was clear she didn't enjoy being around strange dogs anymore.

I don't have anything else to offer, except a hug. That must have been upsetting.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Click n Treat, thanks for your reply. Dulcie is 2 yrs 8 mos. 

I've gone over it so much in my mind. Did she get frustrated beyond her limit with having her ball trapped and then thrown to another dog? Did she think the little puppy in the tight red coat was some sort of ball or toy? UGH!

SO far, she hasn't shown any signs of grouchiness at the park until that moment.


----------



## lexiz (Dec 30, 2016)

Something (kind of) similar happened with my dog when she kept getting the ball while playing fetch with an American Staff. Terrier. The dog had been fine with her for days, as the dog belonged to a guest staying with my MIL. At one point, he just snapped and attacked her. His owner was mortified, and I think it had to do with frustration from the fetch game. Now I really only let Vesper fetch when we are by ourselves, so it doesn't get competitive with another dog. I'm so sorry that happened.  I'm sure Dulcie is a sweetheart and was just frustrated.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hugs! I am so sorry this happened to you. I wonder if it was something the puppy did to set her off. Lucky, for example, has terrible dog manners and goes straight up to little dogs who are much smaller and goes right in their face. Usually, this causes other dogs to go crazy and a few small dogs tried to bite him in the face. He does this mostly because he isn't allowed to play with my small dogs unsupervised and gets really excited when he sees another dog. Most of these owners don't bother apologizing. My trainer said usually Lucky's behavior of walking right up to a strange dog is very rude in the dog world and I should correct it. What I've done is sit Lucky down and let the other dog come to him. I wonder if there was a trigger that the doodle puppy did that people can't pick up on. Sometimes puppies don't really know what is acceptable or not until a bad experience. Perhaps keep an eye Dulcie to see if it happens again and find the trigger. I don't think it is her age but perhaps what happened in that specific incident.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you lexiz and snow. lexiz, I do think there might be something to the frustration, although the pup Dulcie went after was not the pup playing with the ball --- totally out of left field. Dulcie just turned from the game of waiting for the man to throw her ball (for his own pup again) and then she streaked across the park to roll this OTHER much smaller puppy who was minding her own business playing with an english bulldog puppy.

I was wondering if the combination of frustration nd DUlcie's prey drive -- maybe she caught a glimpse of the smaller puppy in that bright red tight little coat and briefly thought OH there is my ball! I just don't know. 

Also, it is possible she thought the two smaller pups were actually getting fierce with each other and as I said Dulcie the playground head girl does seem to want to monitor things like that -- she bobs her head back and forth between 2 other dogs who are getting excited in play and will even put herself between them if it gets too aggressive. But she doesn't engage in aggression, it is silently putting herself in the middle. Typical calming behavior and generally a positive behavior

But this was different. She raced across the park towards two pups she hadn't been engaged with at all and rolled the smaller of the two (although the smaller one was definitely the one leading the play)--- so maybe snow is right and there was some sort of puppy body language that Dulcie picked up on and switched to her playground cop mindset and raced to rescue the other pup? I don't know -- it is hard to square that with a 40 lb SPOO racing up and rolling over a 7 or 8 pound puppy. 

I am relieved to say there was no biting or anything like that, although she made a scary growling noise.


----------



## lexiz (Dec 30, 2016)

Our GSD Vesper definitely has a prey drive, and it sometimes kicks in when she sees small dogs moving quickly. We are careful to keep her calm around small animals and keep it very controlled. It could have just been a snap reaction for Dulcie. Dogs pick up on so many things that we can't! It's probably impossible to know exactly what happened.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it may have been a bit of everything - frustration at having her game spoilt, overstimulation from there being so many dogs and people, and a puppy that did not look (or if the coat was very tight, move) the way a puppy should, and possibly a bit being fun police, feeling that the doodle pup was being too rough. I would go back to basics for a while - shorter sessions at busy times, call her to you frequently and reward generously while she is playing, exercise that eyes-in-the-back-of-your-head awareness that we have when our dogs are pups. Even the best dog has an off day, and it can be hugely upsetting. Hugs to both of you - now take a deep breath and plan how to reinforce the wonderful behaviour that you may have become just a little blase about...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

There is a reason people avoid or are very careful of dog parks. I personnally don't think your dog is at fault, here. There were probably too many excited dogs, a lot of stimulation, competition for the ball (high price objects are know to start fights, even in best behaved dogs), ect. I think Dulcie was over excited, she is still young, and she just lost patience and couldn't control herself and had to correct this puppy. The fact that she didn't bite and just rolled him over means she was trying to correct him. That's what adult dogs do; they teach young pups who don't know better how to behave. Maybe the pup was getting too close to the kids, or being to agitated, or barking too much, or whatever she thought was the case.

This was not aggression in my view. Your dog still is a good and well behaved dog. Those parks can be a lot to handle for any dog. Maybe just take her there when it is more peaceful, and try to have her interact with puppies more, so she can learn to tolerate their anctics more. I wasn't there but I think she was a good girl, in a way, because she showed no aggression. That's what matters the most. Maybe she'll never have a lot of patience with pups rambunctious pups, but at least now you know it.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for posting fjm and dechi. For sure, fjm, I had gotten blasé about Dulcie's reliability and I won't make that mistake again.

Dechi, I hear you and I am grateful for your reminder that Dulcie is probably the same reasonably well-behaved dog. 

It's true, it was a crazy busy time at the park. I usually go later when there are far fewer dogs and people there. It was a change in our routine and I usually don't take her there when it is at its busiest. That may have been a factor.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Any dog has the potential to become overaroused and behave inappropriately because of it - especially at a dog park. Likely there was something about the doodle puppy, and the specifics of the environment at that moment, that triggered her. I would just keep an eye on her body language and learn to look for signs that she is becoming overaroused by something and react accordingly.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think there were probably a combination of factors at play: more dogs and people than your usual time; new dogs; the red coat; a level of frustration over the ball (I don't like the idea of balls or other toys at dog parks (but then again I don't like dog parks)) and who knows what kinds of other things that were happening that you and other people didn't notice but Dulcie and other dogs did.

Your girl is still the wonderful girl she has always been. Had she really had a break with her training in a way that you should worry about she would have hurt the puppy, not just rolled it over. Peeves once took exception to a dog who was playing with Lily. He chased the dog down, knocked him over and stood over him barking like a crazy man, but didn't even drool on the dog (who was actually smaller than Lily, so much smaller than Peeves). Peeves could have easily killed the dog and could have decided not to heed us in any way, but instead collected himself almost instantly. As horrible and scary as it was while it was happening, in the long run it was really rather informative about just who Peeves really is and what he knows and what his limits are. 

I am sorry you are so upset, and very much understand it. Had Peeves hurt this dog I would have had him shot in the head on the spot. We were at his breeder's house and her husband hunts. We could have buried him where he was born. After a careful analysis of the events we moved on, as you will also do.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I have had two incidents with my pups where they decided they had to "protect" me from a playful puppy. There is something about puppy energy that can trigger them. I see it happen with other dogs too. We have a neighbor's yard where everyone on the block stops by with their dogs. The new puppies get corrected by generally very tolerant, well socialized dogs, especially in the beginning. It can be scary and needs to be very closely monitored.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Dog Parks and Balls.*

Poor Dulcie, Poor you!

I am of the opinion that dog parks can be dangerous places for both dogs and children. If supervised and poorly trained dogs are excluded they are safer but not safe places.

I am also of the opinion that no balls or other toys should be taken to a dog park where other dogs play. When other dogs approach on Gracie's beach or the park I take her ball from her. All balls are my property and I control them.

Dulcie was most likely overstimulated and having a bad day. Keep an eye on her and intervene as needed but don't fret. At about 3 y/o her habits and routine are set. She should not change.

Eric.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I am so sorry you got such a shockeroo. It's almost impossible to know what was in her head, what exactly the trigger was and so forth. We can guess till the cows come home...(I guess) I am not a fan of dog parks for the very reason that it's a crap shoot as to the dynamics, what dogs will do when and how they'll respond. These are dogs that don't know each other. And I absolutely would not keep any high value toys around or food. I don't know what you can do when someone else brings one but that's setting the dogs up to "fail." I suspect she was aroused somehow by this little, quick moving red thing (aka puppy) and was perhaps mixed up. Maybe she was "teaching" the puppy something. She could have bitten the pup if she meant to hurt him, but didn't. 

One important thing that I think must not be over looked is that she is maturing. She is becoming a real grown up. lol. But she isn't experienced in being a grown-up quite yet. Not really. So maybe she got things a little wrong. 

Like I said, I'm very wary about dog parks and don't take my dogs to them. I know they can be great for some dogs, some situations and some parks are better than others. I would keep her on a long line and try to keep high value toys or food out of the picture if you can. Or go when only a very few dogs are there, preferably ones she has played with a lot already. Or see about arranging a play date with one or two familiar dogs. (?) A leash can make dogs behave differently than they would otherwise. It can frustrate them and change their body language and signals so they're picked up/read incorrectly by other dogs. But maybe a light weight long line where she has a little freedom...and you might feel better having some control. 

I wouldn't worry too much. She's a great dog and I tend to think it has something to do with a transition from a young adolescent to a full fledged almost adult and getting what she's suppose to do a little off.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I know you don't have many choices in the big city to let Dulcie run and play. So far, she's been 100% reliable until this incident. Who knows what the tipping point was? I would remain watchful since balls are her high value treat and they are allowed at the dog park. I don't think she's gone over to the dark side. Not even close.


----------



## Flyingponey (Feb 2, 2017)

Having a puppy myself and having dogs just go at her, I can say that it is not just your dog that does this. I don't know what it is precisely but I do know that my little girl seems to set off a prey drive in bigger dogs. I keep her hair long and she is a spritely girl moving fast, so perhaps she looks like a hare or some other animal that instigates a prey drive. 
It sucks for me and I am constantly monitoring the free dog off leash stitch when I am out and about with her. It has happened less and less as she has grown. The best I can tell you is that you as the owner of the dog that goes after a puppy, please tell your dog 'NO" and mean it, and take your dog away. 
Too often, the owners of dogs who have gone after my pup just laugh, or say STUPID things like "she (your dog) is being 'bossed' by older dogs. That is natural. Puppies must learn their place." 
Well, yeah but not where I have to take her to the vet for a bite for goodness sakes.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

My standard poodle (10 months) loves EVERYONE. All dogs and all people. He comes with me to work as a dog groomer and greets everyone as if they were his best friends. But twice now (I believe it was the same dog), a doodle puppy has come in and Asher has not liked it. Growling and and trying to pin it. I think the puppy 'asks' for it with it's behaviour. It's a very hyper, but submissive puppy and that seems to sets Asher off. Once it was in a kennel and was forced to be calmer and slower Asher would go up to the kennel and be his normal friendly self.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

One of the other conversations (aside from that about our friend who is gravely ill and whose dogs needed to be rehomed) that my training buddies and I had yesterday was about dog social behavior. The bottom line related to this topic is that we should not expect our dogs to like every dog or person they meet anymore than we will like every person or dog we meet. What our dogs cannot be allowed to be responsible for though is telling the other dog off in a physically hazardous way. We have to keep our dogs safe. We have to train them that leave it means leave it instantly, don't you dare engage with that dog when we see a potentially conflict laden situation in the works. 

Flyingponey there are two sides to the situations you are describing. While I absolutely think that the people who are telling you your pup is being schooled in social graces by their older dogs are horses asses who don't know what they are talking about, you have a responsibility to keep your pup safe from those situations. New York has leash laws, although I know that there are early morning hours where dogs are allowed to be off leash in New York City parks. It is your main job in this kind of situation to keep your pup safe and to avoid allowing situations to occur that will result in her becoming nervous and fearful of other dogs and/or people. I am sure that you know that, but if you are frequently encountering situations you feel are unsafe then I might change routines. Personally I would be avoiding those hours and/or if you know there are places and times where people are letting their dogs loose in parks that are not "legal" I would report those gatherings. Those dogs probably scare the heck out of people who are not dog folks, but are park folks. the parks are for everyone. As to your comments directed towards the OP here it sounds to me like you didn't necessarily read the whole thread. Otherwise I am sure you would have been unlikely to comment as you did. She is an incredibly responsible owner who was genuinely horrified by what happened, not a person who was cavalier and careless.

Mysticrealm I think Asher has every right to tell you he doesn't appreciate that doodle's behaviors and you have every right to ask its owners to keep him under control going in and out of the shop in a way that keeps him separated from Asher.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

I have just quickly skimmed the other posters responses but I must admit that I too am not a fan of dog parks. I think if you enjoy going there with Dulcie at least only go in if there is very few dogs there. It sounds like as busy as it was that day it was a very over stimulating environment and most likely would bring out the worst behaviour in even the best behaved dog.......just my opinion.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Mysticrealm I think Asher has every right to tell you he doesn't appreciate that doodle's behaviors and you have every right to ask its owners to keep him under control going in and out of the shop in a way that keeps him separated from Asher.


Obviously now that I know he has an issue with this dog they will be kept separate.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mysticrealm said:


> Obviously now that I know he has an issue with this dog they will be kept separate.


I never doubted that you would for even a microsecond!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Everyone! I noticed that this thread has had some new posts added so I am providing an update:

For those who missed it, I take Dulcie to the dog park every day because I have few other options to exercise her. I usually go at a time when there are just a few other dogs (regulars whose dogs Dulcie knows, for the most part). Dulcie and I walk a couple of miles every day, but walking alone is simply not enough for her. She needs an hour of vigorous exercise off leash (fetch) to satisfy her needs.

So, there has been no repeat of the upsetting behavior, I am happy to report! What is more, that puppy has been back to the park a few times since when we have been there, and Dulcie treated her just the same as she has always treated most other dogs -- calm and slightly aloof, no aggression. In fact, on one occasion, the doodle puppy managed to get DUlcie's ball when it rolled near her, and Dulcie was cool about it. Although Dulcie is very ball-focused, she is not at all aggressive with other dogs if they catch her ball fair and square. She simply waits until the other dog loses interest and drops the ball and then DUlcie picks it up. I was glad to see that this was exactly her response even when the little doodle puppy picked up her ball. So, it wasn't the puppy herself, necessarily, that set Dulcie off that day but some other combination of factors as we all discussed before.

Whatever the case may be, I am glad there was no repeat!

Obviously, I wasn't prepared to risk another encounter like that again without a lot more training etc. So for several days, I worked really hard on obedience training, OFF and Leave it with D, and only went to the park at the quietest times. I took her out if more than 2-3 other dogs came in. 

I also really have increased the number of repetitions of SIT and grab collar before throwing the ball at every park visit. Probably half of the throws, I have her sit first and take hold of her collar. We have also been practicing SIT at a distance and down at a distance, to increase voice control. Obviously, recall work as well. 

Dulcie has done really well and her obedience has firmed up beautifully! By the time the little doodle puppy was in the mix again, I was very alert and prepared to remove Dulcie instantly if necessary, but as I said, all went well.

Big sigh of relief! The park is fun again and my girl is getting plenty of exercise again!

Thanks to all for your kind words and feedback!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

nifty said:


> Hi Everyone! I noticed that this thread has had some new posts added so I am providing an update:
> 
> For those who missed it, I take Dulcie to the dog park every day because I have few other options to exercise her. I usually go at a time when there are just a few other dogs (regulars whose dogs Dulcie knows, for the most part). Dulcie and I walk a couple of miles every day, but walking alone is simply not enough for her. She needs an hour of vigorous exercise off leash (fetch) to satisfy her needs.
> 
> ...


Excellent work. Dulcie is a lucky girl to have you.
Eric


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If everyone who has dogs did half the training you have done nifty, all would be right in the world. I think the biggest life lesson out of this is that training is never finished.


----------



## Summertime.Holly (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm glad there were no repeats of unscrupulous behavior!

It's possible Dulcie was confused by the coat. One of the things service dog handlers have to be wary of is the way other dogs interpret our dogs. A dog in harness guiding his handler, or a dog pulling a wheelchair, or a dog doing counterbalance walks and moves differently than a dog off-duty and that can be scary and even intimidating for dogs who've never seen that before. Guide dogs being attacked by normally docile dogs has been a problem since guide dogs were first introduced to the public.

Service dog vests and jackets also obscure a dog's body language so it's harder for the dogs to communicate. Dulcie may have had a hard time seeing the calming signals the doodle was giving off in his posture and thought he had more nefarious reasons than he truly did.

I don't think Dulcie meant to do anything wrong, I think she may have been overstimulated by the ball and pushed over the edge by the doodle she couldn't read. 

It's a good idea to remove clothing and harnesses when going to a dog park. I remove everything but my dog's flat collar while he's playing with other dogs. It's so easy for teeth and claws to get caught on martingale collars, coats, and harnesses and then the dogs panic and a fight may break out. 

Brushing up her obedience and distance commands was a good idea! Good job on being proactive!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words, Eric, Catherine and Holly!

Holly, wow that was a really interesting read. I had no idea that Service dogs are sometimes misread by other dogs or that this can be a problem. Yet, it makes perfect sense! How do trainers and handlers deal with this? I would imagine that one or two unpleasant encounters with another dog might be detrimental to the service dog's ability to perform its duties. On the other hand, like liy-cd-re said, perhaps service handlers consider that one of the many things that must be part of ongoing, lifelong training. even a service dog probably needs ongoing training to maintain their skills.

So interesting!

Also, your point about the coat (and other gear and garb) worn inside the dog park is a really good one. Again, something I hadn't thought of before, although some unconscious instinct must have been working for me because it always seemed natural to me to remove everything but Dulcie's flat collar at the park. Except for a couple of rare occasions when I had her drag her (short) leash for a few minutes like the other week, I always had the idea that it was safer to not have her wearing stuff or dragging anything that might get tangled or whatever. However, I never thought about how coats etc might hamper the dogs' ability to read each other's signals and body language. Interesting, thank you!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well done Nifty. It goes to show how far reaching good obedience training is, how it can help in so many ways. We may never know what was in her mind that time. It is so true that signals can be misread or not read at all or sent the wrong way or something else gets in the mix to change the signal to look like something else. Or other stresses built up during the day where her tolerance level was low. Who knows? Just keep up the good work. You've done marvelously with her. :adore:


----------



## Summertime.Holly (Feb 1, 2017)

One of the only things we can do is prevent undesirable interactions. 

Working as a service dog is incredibly demanding and requires a level of confidence a lot of dogs don't have, and when your dog gets attacked it can ruin that confidence and make them incapable of working. A lot of dogs have been retired and "washed" (removed from training as a service dog) because they were attacked and lost their nerve. It's cruel to work a dog that's uncomfortable doing their job so being attacked is sometimes a death sentence for a dog's career. 

Someone who got their dog through a program like Guide Dogs for The Blind or Canine Companions for Independence can contact their program when their dog has been attacked and receive re-training. If it's determined the dog can't handle working anymore the handler can keep them as a pet or send them for a "career change" as a therapy dog or pet in another home. They'll then be matched with another dog capable of working. 

People who owner train their service dogs are in a tighter situation, as we don't have access to the network of eager homes waiting to adopt retired/washed out service dogs. Owner trainers usually keep washed dogs which is difficult when you have a small home or limited finances and need a working dog, supporting two dogs is out of reach for a lot of people living on disability. When an owner trained dog washes out it means you have to start all over again from the beginning, which is very heartbreaking since service dog training takes two to three years to complete on average. 

Most service dog handlers won't take their dogs anywhere we may meet an off-leash or out of control dog, and don't allow our dogs to play in their gear (for training purposes as much as safety). Petstores, Tractor Supply Co. and Lowe's Home Improvement are all places I'm personally wary of because they're a hotbed for uncontrolled pets. I met a dachshund off leash without a collar outside of Tractor Supply Co today while I was getting dog food, I had to pick my service dog up and carry him inside to avoid the dog. He weighs about thirty pounds so that's no easy feat but it's for his safety. The dachshund's owner yelled at it to wait outside and got mad when it didn't.

Flexi-leashes are my nemesis because they allow such little control over the dog. Even if strange dogs aren't aggressive and are trying to meet and greet it's dangerous for service dogs to be distracted. They can miss things like blood glucose and seizure alerts while being molested by strange dogs which is life threatening for the handler. 

So long story short is I personally try my best to prevent attacks by not having my dog in vest anywhere we may meet other dogs. We also avoid all other strange dogs, even service dogs, while we're out in public. There's no way to tell whether the dog is well behaved or not, even if it's wearing a vest. A lot of people put vests on their dogs and pass them off as working dogs so they can take their pets everywhere, and even some real service dogs that come from programs lose their training if the handler isn't diligent with reinforcing it over the years. We meet up with people who's dogs I know well and sometimes we meet other service dog teams and take trips to go camping or to the aquarium. 

And about lifelong training, service dogs really do require as much upkeep as normal dogs. Most programs require that handlers bring their dogs back to the program yearly and stay about two weeks to work with the trainers on polishing rusty skills and fixing problem behaviors. Programs also encourage you to contact them if you have any problems and assist in reinforcing training and keeping the dogs fresh and professional when things slack.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Good to hear that nifty, you've worked a lot with Dulcie and it's paid off.


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

As an owner of a puppy , I have come to believe that there should be a t-shirt one can easily buy on the internet for adult dogs that says, "puppies suck" I am sure that if dogs had any buying power, it would sell like hotcakes.

It seems like you have gotten a lot of good advice here, and like you have been working on the behavior and things are going well. I just wanted to chime in from the perspective of a puppy owner. As an owner of a now 10 month old male, I can vouch for the fact that many adult dogs can't stand the sight of him now or in previous months. This is not something I interpret as aggression from the adults (except for a few rare occasions) but more like the adults want to ensure that the puppy knows its place. They basically rush over and say, "Hey friend, just want you to know that I think you are a loser and an idiot!" Then they push him over and that is the end of it. He plays dead and maybe gives a whimper. No harm no foul. They get up and go their separate ways. 

My opinion is that Dulcie was being a grouchy jerk, but that her behavior was also kind of normal and doesn't sound like she actually had intentions to hurt or maim. There was probably something about this particular puppy that she just didn't like. It happens.

Since my guy was a young puppy he has often had these sorts of incidents where an adult will roll him or come for him and force him into submission. As an owner of a puppy for the last 8 months, I must say that I have gotten used to it. They growl at him and will even air snap at him or chase him down. Most of the time he hasn't even done anything but exist. Also, he takes it pretty well. Sometimes he cries but he basically just accepts his fate. No adult has actually hurt him. They just want him to know that they think he sucks because he is a stupid baby and babies are lame and should know their place  Also, you mentioned that it hasn't happened again with that puppy. That might be because you have worked on it (good work!), and it could also be that sometimes the encounter just has to happen one time for the puppy to know that it is the loser. Then the score is settled and the beasts move on. 

Anyway, if Dulcie had had really maimed this puppy or bitten it etc. then i would be upset too, but it sounds to me like she just may be having kind of normal yet grouchy feelings towards puppies. As a puppy owner, I have learned that many adult dogs are just d***s to puppies! But they don't actually harm them. When my puppy gets rolled and hounded at the dog park, I don't react and certainly never go to molly coddle him or pick him up. I don't leave either other than a few rare occasions where I really thought that an adult was genuinely unsocialized and an actual potential threat. This attitude has helped my dog to learn not to fear other dogs and accept the fact that sometimes they just don't like him just because. 

In the human community it is shameful to go around picking on random children in public while you yell, "I hate children and you're on of 'em, you little pipsqueak. Time to pay!!!" However, I have come to learn that dogs have a different standard, and will pull of this sort of behavior with pride and dedication. 

I am not saying that you shouldn't monitor Dulcie's behavior and work on it as you have, but I am saying she is still the same nice dog you knew, you should not cry or think she has morphed into a monster, and you can probably just accept the fact that Dulcie is not ashamed of hating on the children of her own race. For this is a thing even good dogs do with pride. 

Now I am going to post my own grievances about how annoying my puppy is...if only Dulcie were here to straighten him out


----------

